
Show HN: A tool to generate pseudorandom, deterministic passwords - maowtm
https://github.com/micromaomao/go-ecbpass
======
matt_the_bass
@OP, How does it handle:

\- forced updating of new PW for an existing domain

\- PW length requirements

\- special character, number, cap letter, requirements

------
maowtm
I have personally been using an earlier version of this tool (also written by
me) myself for a long time… Then I decided to rewrite it in Golang and improve
things, so this came out. Looking for suggestions and reviews…

